# Which scope for a 22 rifle?



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd like to get my son a scope for his 22, but I'm not sure what to get. It seems most scopes I see are for large-caliber rifles. Seems to me a fixed 4x in a good brand would be ideal. Thoughts?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I love Nikons. I would go with a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9. Good luck with your choice. Al.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Why a 3x9 for a 22? Seems like overkill. Though I'm guessing because not much else is available any more??


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

I heard that Nikon was replacing the 3-9 but that's what I have and I like it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had the same problem of locating a scope that was not too bulky or overly large for my Henry lever gun, I settled on a Cabelas' Pine Ridge 2x7x32 for now, I believe it is marketed as a muzzleloader scope, it sits nice on top of the gun and doesn't affect the balance or make it look gaudy. I like the scope but lately………………………………
I have been thinking about replacing it with one of the Burris ShortMag scopes but that may be too pricey for just a .22 scope for some.

I have a Leupold 4x on my 10-22 and love it, I like it better than the 3x9 I took off of that gun, but again that scope is pricey.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Why a 3x9 for a 22? Seems like overkill. Though I'm guessing because not much else is available any more??


Nope, most scope line now a days start with the 3x9, but try this site they have a lot of scopes and sometimes very good deals on factory reconditioned scope also. You might find a reasonable priced scope that meets your needs.

http://www.natchezss.com/

There are some ReCon'ed Nikons on page 7 of the April E-Flyer (right side of home page with the jumping fox) or http://catalogs.natchezss.com/april08/full.asp?page=7 that might interest you.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Weaver 2 X 7 rimfire scope on my .17 HMR. It's small and light and I have been really pleased with it.

sawsman


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I see the Cabela's has several Pine Ridge models that might fit the bill; a 2x7 and a fixed 4x. I have an older Weaver fixed 4x on mine and think it's about perfect. How do you like the 2x7?


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I put a "Barska Euro-30 Scope 30mm Tube 1.5-6x 42mm 4A Reticle Matte" on a new 10/22 ruger my nephew used in december rabbit hunting. The scope was easy for him to locate a shot many rabbits. I think it ran 50 or 60 $ at middwayusa.com and 10 to 20 $ for 30mm rings for it. Well worth the price.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My Pine Ridge 2x7 is fine for most shooting; it would be prefect for most .22LR rim fires. The glass isn't the best available, but for the price it’s pretty good. I would recommend it over the other competitor scopes in that price range. 

Keep in mind Cabelas' return policy and Warranty, you can take it into the store later with the receipt, get store credit for what you paid for it and upgrade scopes by paying the difference; pretty good deal I'd say.

That being said I'm considering a Burris Short Mag or some other high end compact 3x9 for long range shooting (over 100 yards) for my .22 Mag; I like a little more magnification for that kind of shooting. I’m going to upgrade my scope at some point this summer; I will just have to buy another gun to use that scope on I guess. :wink:


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I had this same problem with my .22 since my eye site is not what it used to be. I actually took my .22 to Dougs sport and shoot on Redwood Road and about 50th south. They hooked me up with a pretty nice scope that goes to 9 power and it was only 60 bucks (rings not included). It is a Tasco (silver antler brand). They hooked it up and sighted it in and I was able to take it downstairs to their shooting range. They are a very knowledgeable company and have excellent services. I have purchased several firearms from them.


----------

